# Fat tire for hunting first build



## turflord (Dec 11, 2018)

Looking for a new bike under 500$ for first build. Mid mount. I am confused about bb sizing. I do not want to buy wrong bike. Example gravity bullseye monster specs 100mm/144mm vp cartridge. Gravity deadeye specs102.5 x 145 BC63L cartridge. Which number is width and diameter or will they not work. Any know available fat bike suggestions would be appreciated..Thanks


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

Do you know what mid drive system you want to go with? Most of the mid drive conversions I've seen replace your existing BB.


----------



## turflord (Dec 11, 2018)

kenpsz bafang bbshd kit 750w or bigger i am 6 foot 250 with gear.


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

turflord said:


> kenpsz bafang bbshd kit 750w or bigger i am 6 foot 250 with gear.


Largest BB shell you can do is 100mm
That system will replace your existing bottom bracket.

So look for a frame that list the BB shell as 100mm or uses a 100mm BB.

Just so you know that kit will more than double (if not triple) the cost of a $500 bike when you factor in the motor kit, charger, batteries and battery shipping cost. Then depending on the rear cog you might need to spend $100 to change out the front chain ring.

I highly suggest you buy the tools from Luna Cycles for installation, it can be done without but is much easier with.


----------

